# Bigfoots



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

From what I understand, this is the best goose decoy on the market. I have been looking at buying a few dozen. They were $80/4 at Gander Mountain a few weeks ago, thought they would drop in price more, so I didn't buy any. Now I have been calling around to stores seeing if they have any, and no one does. Anybody know where I can find a deal on these? Cabelas has them but for $100/4. I hate to get screwed out of my money!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

At 80 bucks for four... I'd buy em' You won't find a better deal than that. 
Matt Jones has some he wants to get rid of, give him a holler.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You thought they'd drop in price more??? At $80 bucks a 4 pack??? :roll:

Good luck finding that deal again. :lol:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Thats rock bottom, they didn't even make 5 bucks a case profit on that deal. You won't see em cheaper than that new unless there was some pot smoking done by a store manager.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I thought last year they were down to $60/4, I am probably mistaken. Thanks for the info, boy do I feel dumb. :roll:That deal will come around again, right before next years duck opener. I'll have to buy some then.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Are you serious? Stores never put stuff on sale right before a season starts. :eyeroll:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah. Before the early goose season, and throughout it, they are $100/4. The week before duck opener, they dropped to $80/4. I know it sounds weird, but thats what they did.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man....Let us know when that happens and we could buy up there entire inventory!!!


----------

